# Need Parts for a stripped Look 585



## paredown

Got what seemed like a great deal on a bare frame--but it is really bare!

Hawley (new distributor) does not seem to have small parts (although I have not called them during business hours).

Needs:

Head tube cable guides (I can find these at various UK sites)--any US sources?

Headset: can anyone tell me an FSA model number that will fit--from my measurements, the current gen integrated headsets are not the right size. From another post it looks as if I need 41mm OD bearings (which is about what I measure on the headset tube @ 41.14mm

--I did find Look 585 headset kits on UK sites, but since I don't have the original fork, I'm worried that they will not include the crown race, plus they are spendy; 

Headset bearing seats: C-40 in an old post described these as 'split ring bearing seats that fit inside frame', and someone else described these as 'thin metal concave washers that sit between bearing and carbon fiber ridge inside head tube'. 
*These I have not run across anywhere & are critical to the whole project.
*
(FSA microspacers for headset can be purchased at Jensens);

Bottom bracket cable guide: Hawley show no stock, but list two varieties--a single hole and double hole version--any ideas about which will fit a first gen 585? 

I found one version of this available on a UK site.

Any help would be appreciated!!

Dean


----------



## paredown

Looks like this might be the FSA headset on eBay:
FSA Orbit Is Carbon Integrated Headset 15 17mm | eBay

Anyone confirm?

Edit to add: 

Headset Style: Integrated
Contact Angles: 36 / 45
Steerer Diameter: 1-1/8-in
Stack Height: 17mm
Bearing Type: Ceramic
Top Bearing O.D.: 41mm
Bottom Bearing O.D.: 41mm


----------



## bikerjulio

I have the last year of the lugged 585, which is what I assume you mean by first gen.

It has a single screw holding the BB cable guide.

I'd like to help with some of your other questions, but then I'd have to disassemble the front end.


----------



## paredown

bikerjulio said:


> I have the last year of the lugged 585, which is what I assume you mean by first gen.
> 
> It has a single screw holding the BB cable guide.
> 
> I'd like to help with some of your other questions, but then I'd have to disassemble the front end.


Cheers! 

I was thinking about sending you a PM when I saw the thread about you getting a 585. (I did send one to C-40, although it looks as if it has been a long while since he posted...)

I'm pretty sure about the headset--it is the inner bearing seats that are most worrisome--I found another thread that makes it sound like the screws holding in the headset cable stops hold a piece in the bottom, and there is another loose piece between that and the bottom bearing...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/look-585-frame-fork-gap-okay-72181.html

I'll wait until I make some calls on Monday before I make the extra-special request for you to take yours apart.


----------



## bikerjulio

paredown said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I was thinking about sending you a PM when I saw the thread about you getting a 585. (I did send one to C-40, although it looks as if it has been a long while since he posted...)
> 
> I'm pretty sure about the headset--it is the inner bearing seats that are most worrisome--*I found another thread that makes it sound like the screws holding in the headset cable stops hold a piece in the bottom, and there is another loose piece between that and the bottom bearing.*..
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/look-585-frame-fork-gap-okay-72181.html
> 
> I'll wait until I make some calls on Monday before I make the extra-special request for you to take yours apart.


No,definitely not. The cable holders are just a nice to have thing. Nothing else. I suspect that a standard fork and headset would work just fine. The only thing special with LOOK was a thin threaded ring that allows headset preload to be set independently.

My complete frameset in mint condition was $750  One of my 2 or 3 best bikes


----------



## paredown

More digging--have a call into Hawley, but don't know if I will get a call back--they seem very trade-oriented.

I did finally find an accurate description of the bearing seats and the purpose they serve on (of course) the Park Tool web page for headset install:
Headset Standards | Park Tool

Here's the picture they provide of a generic one (I have no idea if the Look ones are similar, but other posters have described them as a split ring type...)
Giant apparently used some version of a replaceable ring as well.
View attachment 315050


----------



## paredown

Well, the plot thickens--I think that my 585 (early generation) has bonded in metal rings--as per this thread on replacing a headset in a 555:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/look-555-headset-question-206474.html

I think (although it is conjecture) the later production (when they switched to the Ultra/Optimum/Origin) may have changed to a replaceable ring, since there are threads that talk about installing the split ring bearing seats.

I wish Justin was still around.


----------



## bikerjulio

I got the impression that the frame was in your possession. I guess not?


----------



## paredown

bikerjulio said:


> I got the impression that the frame was in your possession. I guess not?


No, it's in my possession--but the eyesight isn't what it used to be! 

Once I cleaned it up, and hit it with a little nub of Wet-Dry, I could see the metal underneath a black finish, so the ridges in the head tube definitely have a bonded metal face both top and bottom.

I'm still puzzled though whether I am missing an essential piece (or pieces), since there are threads about 585s that talk about split ring bearing seats. 

I think I'm going to purchase the FSA head set I linked--it matches for bearing angles (internal and external) as well as the diameter, and stick that puppy in there and see what I have. (I have left messages all over the place as well, so maybe someone can provide the definitive word.)


----------



## paredown

And then I went back and checked a Look install manual that I found, and it clearly states that there are "two removable inner and outer bearing thrust rings" that are factory installed, and the picture shows what looks to be a split ring design.

Help!
View attachment 315074


----------



## bikerjulio

If you can see metal rings in there, then those are the thrust rings. They normally sit there, and are replaceable in case of damage, which should not normally happen.

Either that or in some versions, LOOK just bonded in conventional bearing seats.

I think you'll be fine. 

Did you buy a fork?


----------



## paredown

You are probably right--and once I have the headset in my hands I think the angles will either match (and I have what I need), or they won't and I'm missing bits.

A fellow forumite has a 3T Funda (NOS) that he received in that Cervelo replacement program. It's a 43 rake, and I think about the same crown to axle as the Look forks. Not cheap, but decent quality.

The Look HSC5sl seem to be as scarce as hen's teeth at this point.

Edit to add: 
Look: axle to crown 368mm; 43 rake
3T: axle to crown 367mm; 43 rake (also 49)


----------



## rePhil

I went through a HSC5 fork replacement hunt for my 585. I eventually ended up getting a used one from Hawley from a warrantied frameset through my LBS. It was not the exact paint scheme but worked out. I ended up paying $$$ but I felt the bike was worth it and it turned out well. 
Hawley told me that the only fork that would work on the 585 is a HSC5. It has a tapered crown race molded in the fork. I was told a HSC4 with the correct crown race installed would work but I could not find a crown race to make it work. While researching, my LBS was willing to give me a Trek OCLV fork that had a similar tapered race on the aluminum steerer. It looked bad but would have worked. I have read that a Alpha Q fork will work. IMO nothing looks as good as an HSC5.
I found a NOS HSC5 on French eBay but I assume the seller didn't want to hassle with the US sale as they never replied. So if you have a French connection there is always that.


FYI: My BB cable guide has one hole

I respect the fact that Hawley insists you go through a LBS to order parts.

Maybe you already have this contact info: 

Jeremy Holdway | Warranty & Technical Support
Hawley LLC |800.822.1980 ext 3007 | 775-284-7477
650 Vista Blvd Ste 300 | Sparks, NV 89434
www.hawleyusa.com
Look Cycle - Clipless pedals and carbon bikes


----------



## paredown

rePhil said:


> I went through a HSC5 fork replacement hunt for my 585. I eventually ended up getting a used one from Hawley from a warrantied frameset through my LBS. It was not the exact paint scheme but worked out. I ended up paying $$$ but I felt the bike was worth it and it turned out well.
> Hawley told me that the only fork that would work on the 585 is a HSC5. It has a tapered crown race molded in the fork. I was told a HSC4 with the correct crown race installed would work but I could not find a crown race to make it work. While researching, my LBS was willing to give me a Trek OCLV fork that had a similar tapered race on the aluminum steerer. It looked bad but would have worked. I have read that a Alpha Q fork will work. IMO nothing looks as good as an HSC5.
> I found a NOS HSC5 on French eBay but I assume the seller didn't want to hassle with the US sale as they never replied. So if you have a French connection there is always that.
> 
> 
> FYI: My BB cable guide has one hole
> 
> I respect the fact that Hawley insists you go through a LBS to order parts.
> 
> Maybe you already have this contact info:
> 
> Jeremy Holdway | Warranty & Technical Support
> Hawley LLC |800.822.1980 ext 3007 | 775-284-7477
> 650 Vista Blvd Ste 300 | Sparks, NV 89434
> www.hawleyusa.com
> Look Cycle - Clipless pedals and carbon bikes


Thanks for the contact info--I called the Hawley service line and left a message, and did an email off the web page, but so far no response.

I know that someone on the Paceline forum used an Alpha Q--but it seems to me that so long as you replace the whole headset, the crown race that comes with the new headset should work. (At least I can't imagine that the Look branded FSA headset they originally spec'd is so proprietary that nothing else will work--but we'll see.... There were lots of threads on this site where C-40 chimed in and insisted that the headset was a fairly standard integrated style--and so long as you matched bearing size and angle you were good.)

My biggest worry though is still the bearing seats--and I was trying to get a confirmation from Hawley that they are in fact necessary, since the online threads are a bit contradictory. 

There is one dealer that is fairly local to me--R&A Cycles in Brooklyn, and although they are not my favorite, I would purchase through them if that is the only way to get the bearing races if they are needed.

Edit for second thoughts: I guess for aesthetics, a replacement fork should be designed for an integrated headset, otherwise the crown of the fork will look funny as compared to the head tube size...


----------



## rePhil

I "think" you will find that the bearing seats are necessary. The bearings are tapered and fit into the seats which then fit into the head tube, and stop at a ledge.The ledge inside the head tube is not tapered. Hopefully R&A can help you out. If you speak to someone with a lot of 585 knowledge, I would be curious as to what they say about using other forks. 
What size is your frame?


----------



## paredown

rePhil said:


> I "think" you will find that the bearing seats are necessary. The bearings are tapered and fit into the seats which then fit into the head tube, and stop at a ledge.The ledge inside the head tube is not tapered. Hopefully R&A can help you out. If you speak to someone with a lot of 585 knowledge, I would be curious as to what they say about using other forks.
> What size is your frame?


I emailed your contact at Hawley this morning so maybe I will get to the bottom of this yet.

The frame is a L.

Have you had a good look at the ledge inside your head tube? 

This one definitely has a bonded metal piece top and bottom--so not just bare CF. It is flat in center, with a slight angle section as it ramps up to the walls of the head tube (it may in fact be two separate pieces). 

Although that install guide I excepted mentions the thrust washers being replaceable, the thread that I quoted above for the 566 headset install, the poster (who seemed to know what they were talking about) thought that the 585s had bonded in place seats like the 566. Yet other threads online speak about them being replaceable (an advantage over Cervelos for example).

I have ordered an FSA integrated headset with the tapers that match the Look set, so once I have that in hand I will know if there are parts missing. If you have never seen an integrated headset before, you are at a disadvantage until you see one.

My slightly lukewarm feelings about R&A is that they love it if you are dropping $10k on a bike, but they are not very helpful when you come in looking for a $5.00 repair part...


----------



## bikerjulio

My curiosity got the better of me, and I had to take mine apart.

It appears to me that there is a metallic insert bonded into the lug, which has a ledge which is located 8.5 mm down from the top. There is then a drop-in insert and the bearing. The bearing in mine is marked "TH Industries 36 x 45 873S# Stainless"

The HSC5 fork has a label "R700/L300/C43" which I take to mean 43 deg rake. The crown race is moulded in.


----------



## Keith A

I have a Cane Creek 110.IS41 headset on my 585. I checked with the folks at Cane Creek and they confirmed this headset will work perfectly on a 585 and I haven't had any problems with this. So this is another option for you.


----------



## paredown

bikerjulio said:


> My curiosity got the better of me, and I had to take mine apart.
> 
> It appears to me that there is a metallic insert bonded into the lug, which has a ledge which is located 8.5 mm down from the top. There is then a drop-in insert and the bearing. The bearing in mine is marked "TH Industries 36 x 45 873S# Stainless"
> 
> The HSC5 fork has a label "R700/L300/C43" which I take to mean 43 deg rake. The crown race is moulded in.


Thanks--
Even more above and beyond than shipping me those rim ferrules!!

The piece you are describing as the 'drop in insert' is bottom left, I presume, and looks like the split ring style on the LOOK install sheet. 

Is it possible that there was a second one on the bottom that didn't fall out when you took the fork out?

Your head tube internals look just like mine, so it looks like I need those bearing retainers.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## paredown

Keith A said:


> I have a Cane Creek 110.IS41 headset on my 585. I checked with the folks at Cane Creek and they confirmed this headset will work perfectly on a 585 and I haven't had any problems with this. So this is another option for you.


Yes--that is almost identical to the FSA I purchased (although I got one with a taller cap).
Spec on that Cane Creek headset:
1 1/8" threadless
36x45 degree bearing standard
41mm OD spec

I would still have the problem though that there is nothing there for the bearing to ride against inside the head tube. 

Oddly, the Look replacement headset does not include those seats, even though the seats are wear items and even though the headset is hella expensive.

Neither major headset manufacturer provides the seats with a standard 36x45 angular contact integrated headset, since they think that the implementation of the removable seat was the frame manufacturers' responsibility, and therefore not part of a replacement headset.

The tech rep I was emailing with at FSA understood the problem but had no idea how one could go about acquiring the seats. Apparently they used to make a headset that included them--the FSA Orbit SPX but it appears to have vanished from the market.

Falling between the cracks, anyone?


----------



## bikerjulio

Yes the insert is the bottom left in the pic. I'm assuming the bottom was the same. Did not do a complete dissassembly.

Since LOOK brag about the replaceability of those things, one would think they have to be available from them.

I remember shaking those ferrules out of the rim, but I'd forgotten it was you.


----------



## paredown

Heard back from Jeremy from Hawley late today. I'd asked if they were necessary and could they supply:



> Question 1: Yes, you do need those bearing seats.
> 
> Question 2: Yes, we can supply them.
> 
> Any shop with a Hawley account can order these for you, they need not be a LOOK bike dealer. Please have them contact us when you’re ready.


So that's good--I will try one of the local shops to see if they can order them. I would like to know about pricing, but will report back.

While I was losing patience I ordered some seats (what I think is a comparable item) from an English headset maker called Hope (they make the Head Doctor compression plug)--already done, so I will compare and report.

The other possibility (since it seems that the Hope seats will work with the older Giant TCR frames that also used a replaceable seat) is that Giant still sells a replacement headset that includes the seats:

Link: https://www.amaincycling.com/giant-11-8-tcr-integrated-headset-black-490201/p332165
picture attached.

Now I think that the bearings & possibly stack height from that headset would be wrong for a Look, since Giant uses a 45x45 (Campy standard) bearing, but since the outside angle is the same, and the outside diameter is the same, I think that the included seats would work. I may blow the $40 to confirm my suspicions...
View attachment 315120


----------



## paredown

FWIW, I thought I would update this to say I ordered a LOOK 585 seatpost clamp, the bottom bracket cable guide and the headtube cable guides from Amazon UK--our Prime login works, and the total including shipping was about 35 GBP.

I found cheaper prices, but did not know the websites, and it seemed easier to order from one site that has a returns policy...


----------



## rePhil

I am curious as to why your frame was missing all those bits, do you have the story?


----------



## paredown

Oh drat--the Hope branded seats from the UK are no longer available.

Still waiting on the LBS to order the Look bearing seats directly. I stopped in at a local GIANT dealer hoping to have a look-see at the GIANT headset--and got the 'we can order it for you'.

3T Fork arrived--near perfect condition, uncut. Removed the old crown race, and installed the one from the new FSA headset. 

My worries about aesthetics are answered--the crown is bulky enough that it looks to be the same size as the head tube. The carbon is a little more glossy than the frame though, but a good polish on the frame may make that difference less visible...

I also noticed on another pass at the frame that the rear derailleur hanger is also missing--ordered that as well.

@RePhil--short version of the story--the bike had been crashed and was sold to me as a non-rider (but they didn't say stripped). After a careful examination, I could see no evidence of crash damage so I decided to build it up--but I feel like I got a good enough deal that it is worth the hustle for parts. 

Besides, I will know a lot about 585s when I'm done, and since the size/position is also a bit of a gamble, I will maybe shop for a different one when I'm done with this one.


----------



## rePhil

Dean,
If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting the Hawley part numbers for the Bearings / headset parts and rear hangar? 

Thanks!


----------



## paredown

rePhil said:


> Dean,
> If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting the Hawley part numbers for the Bearings / headset parts and rear hangar?
> 
> Thanks!


There is not a part number for the bearing seat--I spoke directly with your contact at Hawley, who told the local shop to speak to him when ordering. So clearly not considered a retail part. (You would think they would include it with the replacement headset though, as Giant does.)

The shop where I ordered it from should have it in by tomorrow (I hope) so I'll post a price and any information I can.

On the hanger, I purchased the Wheels Manufacturing one--#106--seems to fit well.


----------



## rePhil

Thanks for the info. I like to have spare parts on hand, especially as they become harder to find. I purchased some bearings from eBay yesterday. I recently found a HSC5 fork to hoard too. Full disclosure: I have two 585's. After riding the first one a few miles I realized I found MY dream bike. So when another F&F showed up at a fair price I bought it. I don't see any new bikes in the foreseeable future! I will order the wheels hangar. In a recent bizarre incident I picked up a 3 foot section of barbed wire. It wrapped itself around the wheel and bent the hangar. I was able to align it, but it was the second time it took a bit more bending than I would like. 
Keep us updated on yours.




paredown said:


> There is not a part number for the bearing seat--I spoke directly with your contact at Hawley, who told the local shop to speak to him when ordering. So clearly not considered a retail part. (You would think they would include it with the replacement headset though, as Giant does.)
> 
> The shop where I ordered it from should have it in by tomorrow (I hope) so I'll post a price and any information I can.
> 
> On the hanger, I purchased the Wheels Manufacturing one--#106--seems to fit well.


----------



## paredown

rePhil said:


> Thanks for the info. I like to have spare parts on hand, especially as they become harder to find. I purchased some bearings from eBay yesterday. I recently found a HSC5 fork to hoard too. Full disclosure: I have two 585's. After riding the first one a few miles I realized I found MY dream bike. So when another F&F showed up at a fair price I bought it. I don't see any new bikes in the foreseeable future! I will order the wheels hangar. In a recent bizarre incident I picked up a 3 foot section of barbed wire. It wrapped itself around the wheel and bent the hangar. I was able to align it, but it was the second time it took a bit more bending than I would like.
> Keep us updated on yours.


My local bike shop had trouble getting a call back from Hawley, but the parts appear to be ordered, so hopefully next week.

Meanwhile, I started to clean up the frame and assemble--only to find that I managed to lose one of the new cable guides in its little packet between the living room and where I was working on the frame! &&^%$(***

I spent all day cleaning up the random mess, hoping I would stumble across it. Even emptied the vacuum bag carefully, went through the recycling bin where the package got tossed. No luck.

So I'll be re-ordering that.

I did check the Hawley web site. They list the 585 hanger here--Product #270328-- and claim they have stock:
https://www.hawleyusa.com/catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?id=5637150515&vid=undefined


----------



## bikerjulio

> I managed to lose one of the new cable guides in its little packet between the living room and where I was working on the frame! &&^%$(***


Now, if your property had included a modest bike workshop with a white concrete floor that would not have happened.


----------



## paredown

bikerjulio said:


> Now, if your property had included a modest bike workshop with a white concrete floor that would not have happened.
> 
> View attachment 315395


Jealous!


----------



## paredown

A slight update--after some miscommunication on the home front, I picked up the bearing seats from my LBS who had ordered them from Look.

A little more confusion, but we agreed that $20 seemed like a fair price, given that it was a PITA for them to order the little buggers.

Size: 
OD= 1.620 / 41.15mm
ID= 1.226 
Height= 1.154 (flat bottom to top of ridge)


----------



## paredown

A couple of shots with a dry fit of the fork--that is the FSA headset listed above plus another 30mm spacer--setup was checked with a rough check against my other frames...

I ordered the 'microspacers' that sit at the top of the headset stack but before top cap goes one since other people had mentioned friction between cap and frame. I added in three microspacers but I will check it again once I decide about where to cut the fork.

My worries about the bulk of the 3T fork, or whether it would have weird gaps--it looks totally fine--almost no gap at the bottom, no evidence of binding and everything fit together as it ought to.

I may look at removing the large 3T logo, or maybe I can get peel 'n stick in silver to match the Look logos and go over them...


----------



## Keith A

Fork looks good on there. You may have already stated this, but were did you track down the 3T fork? Which model is this?


----------



## paredown

Keith A said:


> Fork looks good on there. You may have already stated this, but were did you track down the 3T fork? Which model is this?


I originally had an offer of a 3T Pro fork from a Paceline participant--this was a NOS replacement fork form the Cervelo program. The Cervelo replacements were marked Pro with white stripes or simply 3T but from what I can make out from the discussions they were all the Pro model, regardless of logo.

This one is a 3T Funda Team I picked up on eBay for about $175 shipped--a little less money. It was sold as a new bike take off, which seems to be true (it has been installed, brake bolt marks etc) but no signs of wear.

The Team is supposed to be the higher model, lighter @ 325g vs 370g for Pro, and better carbon) and has those extra red stripes. 

Here's a link with details about the older one I bought on the 'Bay:
3T Funda Team Carbon Road Fork - Pro Bike Supply

You would have to be careful ordering though--both were available in 43 and 49 rakes (you'd want the former)--and I see a good deal on the Pro here for $245 new, they don't mention rake:
https://www.athleteshop.com/3t-pro-...WPh_du_wXxPmLujq8bX1LK2V0hzZ6a4zvcaAlaK8P8HAQ

The newer model of these are pretty widely available--new model of the Team has the logo circled in red; new model of Pro has the logo circled in white--both look like the new 3T bars.


----------



## Keith A

Thanks for the information. I have a 585 Ultra, and have been off and on looking for a backup fork...in case something happened to the one that is on there. I'm glad to hear that the 3T one seems to work okay.


----------



## paredown

Keith A said:


> Thanks for the information. I have a 585 Ultra, and have been off and on looking for a backup fork...in case something happened to the one that is on there. I'm glad to hear that the 3T one seems to work okay.


You're welcome. The only problem with me as a 'tester' is that I have no idea what a stock 585 feels like, so I won't really be able to do a fair comparison. 

What got me started on the 3T route though was someone who posted on Paceline showing that the axle to crown measurements were almost identical (I think I stuck this in somewhere above in the thread), and that the rakes would match. The decent match in color palette and look is just fortuitous.


----------



## rePhil

Thanks for keeping us updated. It will be interesting to hear what you think of the ride. I picked up some headset bearings and a rear hangar for the parts bin.
I weighed 2 HSC5's. My crashed in came in at @ 273 the other @ 273.5 (The steerer is about 10mm longer on that one).


----------



## bradford

Glad I found this string when looking for a new fork. I've been debating between the 3T, Ritchey WCS, and ENVE 2.0 road fork. I need a taller steerer tube since my slammed option isn't working for me. I have a 585 Ultra with the HSC5 SL fork and finding a match has left me a bit sad...

Any input on differences between these?


----------



## paredown

bradford said:


> Glad I found this string when looking for a new fork. I've been debating between the 3T, Ritchey WCS, and ENVE 2.0 road fork. I need a taller steerer tube since my slammed option isn't working for me. I have a 585 Ultra with the HSC5 SL fork and finding a match has left me a bit sad...
> 
> Any input on differences between these?


I really didn't do much comparison shopping--I relied on a thread on Paceline where someone else had figured out the crown to axle was about the same between the 3T Funda and the OEM fork and then found a bargain.

Crown to axle would be critical, rake (43) and for aesthetics, I think you want chunky-ish to match the head tube dimensions--so I think the Enve would work in that respect.

I have yet to finish putting mine together, so I can't say anything about how it rides yet,,,


----------



## bradford

I found a cervelo 3T funda team on the auction site at a price worth trying out. Fit up and looks good. I used one of the FSA Orbit IS crown races.

Back on the road!


----------



## Keith A

bradford -- The 3T fork looks good on there. How's the riding and handling compare?


----------



## bradford

Keith A said:


> bradford -- The 3T fork looks good on there. How's the riding and handling compare?


Only had a few outings, but I'd say the ride is still good. I also changed handlebars (width and to carbon), so not completely apples to apples. Haven't pushed it hard into a corner - but I can say it doesn't flex too much under my higher weight.


----------



## Keith A

bradford said:


> Only had a few outings, but I'd say the ride is still good. I also changed handlebars (width and to carbon), so not completely apples to apples. Haven't pushed it hard into a corner - but I can say it doesn't flex too much under my higher weight.


Thanks for the reply. Keep us posted as you put some more miles on this.


----------



## paredown

bradford said:


> View attachment 317761
> View attachment 317760
> 
> 
> I found a cervelo 3T funda team on the auction site at a price worth trying out. Fit up and looks good. I used one of the FSA Orbit IS crown races.
> 
> Back on the road!


From what I read that Cervelo replacement was the 3T Pro, so it should be a quality fork.. Glad you got yours together.

Looks pretty zoot with those wheels!

I've been out of commission from mid-December until early March with health problems and I am just getting back to all of the many projects that sat while I healed. 

I'll post a ride report on mine as soon as I can--the two feet of snow we got last week didn't help!


----------



## paredown

OK--even by my standards this was slow. I kept getting distracted by other projects and other bikes. Plus I had some health problems along the way.















But here's a test ride shot of the completed bike. Chorus 10 carbon (new black Chorus brakes), Deda 100 bars, older Newton stem, Zipp alu post, Record 10 carbon UT crank, older wheels with Chorus hubs/Ambrosio rims.

Even with the alu bars, stem and post, I think I am around 18 lbs, and it feels great. Next steps--I have some new rubber to install, front hub needs repacked and I think I will put on a new chain.

I ended up using the 3T supplied glue in insert for the fork, and when I was finally snugging up the top cap, I had to add a couple more microspacers so I could preload the headset properly without it binding on the top of the headtube. So if anyone does this, I would recommend picking up the microspacers to do the install.


----------



## bikerjulio

Looks good and glad you got it done at last.

As soon as I saw your weight estimate, I weighed mine which you see earlier up this thread.

Campy Record 10, Deda bar stem and seatpost, H+Son homebuilt wheels, Campy pedals and bottle cage - 16 lbs 2 oz.

Either your weight is off or those wheels are porky.


----------



## paredown

Finally getting a few miles in on this bike after some off and on health problems over the past year.

I like this bike a lot! I added a pair of older Zondas to complete (for me) the high zoot look. Have to find some decent cages and tinker a bit with the shifters, but eh cockpit is pretty spot on.


----------



## paredown

Current configuration....


----------

